# graphic artists



## grunt482 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am starting a t-shirt buss and need some help looking for some good designers.


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, Oscar. What kind of style are you going for?


----------



## SadMonkeyDesign (Jul 9, 2008)

If you wanna pay a price but have some of the best art around... go browse some people over at Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts. 

You won't find anyone better than the guys over there... check em out!


----------



## nakos (Oct 21, 2005)

that's great information.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Oscar - what styles are you going for? Maybe I can help...


----------



## AlteredWorks (Feb 15, 2009)

There are a lot of graphic designers out there. I've been working in the field for years. I would love to work from home, and I feel that I could, but there are a lot of technical aspects of design that require me to be hands on at my job. having an artist produce artwork is only a portion of the trade. Having a designer that knows about inks, mesh count, garments etc... is the best. I think my job would be undermined if I didn't understand printing.


----------



## grunt482 (Aug 26, 2008)

sturifidness said:


> Hey, Oscar. What kind of style are you going for?





nzg said:


> Oscar - what styles are you going for? Maybe I can help...


I am looking for a darker side. Looking for designs with skulls, dragons, grim reapers, crosses, wings, chains, vampires, etc. Anything along those lines would be good. I dont like the designs to look too cartoonish or fake. 

I am also interested in bodybuilding and training designs for people who enjoy working out.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds good Oscar. Your lookin' to go somewhat down the affliction path right? If you want i can draw you up something. just let me know. i would be glad to help out.


----------

